# Simple excel worksheet for estimating



## rv4jesus

I just got started on this excel worksheet for simple estimating and wanted some feedback.

Use it at your own risk. It isn't finished and still has a lot of bugs but I thought it might help someone get started. You need to set it up with your real costs. 

Thanks to all on plowsite for your help in so many ways, especially Neige and Grandview.


----------



## rv4jesus

*new file, please discard previous attachment*

here is the file.


----------



## Loni1113

it says the folder is empty


----------



## alldayrj

seems like a good little sheet. I had to make tons like that in school but have yet to tackle a snow spreadsheet yet.


----------



## NickT

Subscribed


----------



## GreenerConcepts

I cannot open your spreadsheet. Can you re-post it?


----------



## rv4jesus

*Version 1 of zipped excel quote generator*

Use at your own risk. Tab through to enter values in the unprotected cells. Unprotect the sheets to change your costs.


----------



## rv4jesus

*Thanks for your feedback*

I find I am continuing to refine it and add more stuff to it as I go on. Please make sure you use the last one posted.

What is great is that I can prepare an estimate in about a minute that includes per push, seasonal, and limited seasonal all at the same time. I can use any trigger but it is primarily setup for 1, 2 or 3" triggers and 2, 3, or 4" steps. Just enter the info in the unlocked cells on the per push sheet. Modify the costs and rates on the last three sheets or customize it however you want.

Rick


----------



## GreenerConcepts

Thanks, but unfortunately I still can't open it. I'm not sure why. Why do you zip the file first? Can you just post it as an excel spreadsheet? Just curious.


----------



## rv4jesus

Sorry. This forum won't accept an excel download. Thanks for trying.


----------



## Raymond S.

worked for me


----------



## quigleysiding

Can't open it.:realmad:


----------



## YardMedic

Decent sheet. 

Don't want to change the focus of your thread here, but you charge for the markers you use to prevent damage to their property? Personally, a bundle of grade stakes is not an individually billed item, but it could just be built in as part of the price.


----------



## EGLC

We bill a $5.00-15.00 fee for stakes depending on size of driveway personally...


----------



## wewille

Id have to agree it is a pretty decent sheet. I compared these numbers to a few of mine and pretty close, even considering regional differences and I didnt change any of the variables yet. Good work, I think it can definitely help some folks out.


----------



## rv4jesus

*Thanks for your feedback*

I'm continuing to use it and it works well for me. Remember to unprotect the sheets and change your costs and formulas to accurately reflect your situation.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I just made my own 6 page excel spreadsheet I only need to put info on 1 page and the software does everything for me except the proposal working on that next


----------



## rv4jesus

*I'd like to see it*

Can you post it as a zipped file?


----------



## sectlandscaping

I liked this better then the first. After putting in my cost and changing the number of saltings I was able to replicate 2 seasonal bids. It was a hell of a lot easier this way.


----------



## alldayrj

i'm running my numbers through for a bid I just did and they are scary close. only question is how do you unlock the sheet? there is some small stuff I want to play around with changing.


----------



## alldayrj

nvm, got it. great sheet


----------



## rv4jesus

Thanks for the feedback. Just go to tools>protection>unprotect sheet for each sheet you want to unlock. Be careful not to change anything you don't want to.


----------



## Turf Plus

Couldnt even open the sheet - said it was in an unrecognized format or possibly corrupt - i have excel installed and ms works - gave up on it


----------

